
How to Operate a Trade Show Booth - pchristensen
http://calacanis.com/2009/09/08/22-tips-on-how-to-operate-a-trade-show-booth/
======
antidaily
#2 is crucial. I've exhibited at events where almost no one was buying
technology. Worse, many of the people who stopped by and seemed interested
were not people who would make software decisions for their organization.

You have to do your homework. Go beyond reading the event's website and
literature. Just because it seems like the right crowd for your product
doesn't mean it is. Or maybe it is, but the tradeshow floor is in a weird spot
or only open during lunch or a keynote making it difficult to sell. Ask others
who may have exhibited or attended before you buy a booth.

------
profquail
Mini Ask-HN: What's the coolest piece of swag/kitsch that you've ever gotten
from a booth (or a company in general)?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Coffee mug. Man, I need to go to better trade shows.

Oh wait - I once had my photo taken at a trade booth with a mermaid. But it
wasn't a real mermaid, so that probably doesn't count.

------
gaius
1) Hire Ceren Ercen

~~~
inklesspen
Well, last I heard from her (which was earlier today), she's still looking for
a job, but she's more looking for a sysadmin position than a booth babe gig.

